# [SOLVED] BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've searched around the net on this error.. no real solutions that i have found so far.. figured i'd give this forum a shot... i'm running an 8600GT and 7600GT card at the same time.. didnt have this issue before the 2nd card..

I'm running the latest revision from 12/07 on the driver...

The stop error is 0x0000001D

Anyone have any thoughts.. or am i out of luck with 2 nvidia cards and x64 vista for now?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..*

you need to post any error messages in full
your running the card indervidually
what psu is in it 
brand
wattage
what
cpu


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..*



dai said:


> you need to post any error messages in full
> your running the card indervidually
> what psu is in it
> brand
> ...


Yeah they are independent cards.. i have an 850 watt PSU and my cpu is a dual core 1.86 GHZ on an ASUS p5n32-sli se board.. with ddr2 800mhz memory (4GB)..


That was pretty much the error:

a driver is mismanaging PTES stop 0x0000001D


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..*

found this here
http://safari.oreilly.com/0596004168/winxpannoy-APP-E

No More System PTEs (stop code 0X0000003F)

Page Table Entries (PTEs) are used to map RAM as it is divided into page frames by the Virtual Memory Manager (VMM). This error usually means that Windows has run out of PTEs. 

Aside from the usual assortment of faulty drivers and services that can cause all sorts of problems, this error can also occur if you're using multiple monitors. 

If you find that you're experiencing this error often, you can increase Windows' allocation of PTEs with this procedure: 

Open the Registry Editor (discussed in Chapter 3).

Expand the branches to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management 

Double-click the PagedPoolSize value, enter 0 for its value data, and click OK. 

Next, double-click the SystemPages value. If you're using multiple monitors, enter a value of 36000 here. Otherwise, enter 40000 if you have 128MB of system RAM or less, or 110000 if you have more than 128MB of RAM. 

Click OK and then close the Registry Editor when you're done. The change will take effect when you restart Windows.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..*



dai said:


> found this here
> http://safari.oreilly.com/0596004168/winxpannoy-APP-E
> 
> No More System PTEs (stop code 0X0000003F)
> ...



So far so good after doing these changes.. many thanks for this one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD x64 Vista.. a driver is mismanaging PTES (2 nvidia cards)..*

i will mark it solved if it reoccurs post back to this thread


----------

